#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Important Equations For Estimating Pressure Loss Inside Gas Pipelines     Eng.Hassan

## hassan wagdi

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Important Equations For Estimating Pressure Loss Inside Gas Pipelines     Eng.Hassan

----------


## kani20

thanx very much for sharing....

lets see......

----------


## akiller

thank you....

it ll be more help full if u convert it totally in english... for those who don't know arabic...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## eng.osmanko

thanks for sharing

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank you Eng. Hassan for sharing

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## XtianChem

ohhh i dont know arabic....but i get the idea!!!! thank you so much....i will try to translate into english..... :Smile:

----------


## moham_eissa

Thaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## auday

Thank you .....

----------


## rayito

thanks a lot friend

----------


## Hassan_engr39

thanks

----------


## ariek

thank you,,

See More: Important Equations For Estimating Pressure Loss Inside Gas Pipelines     Eng.Hassan

----------


## unni

thank you hassan

----------


## mostafam

Thanks for sharing

----------

